# HILFE - MMORPG mit perspektive gesucht



## Dosenbier_94 (11. August 2014)

Hallo, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einen MMORPG was auch in 3 Jahren noch mehrere Millionen Spieler hat und immer wieder von den Entwicklern erweitert wird. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich da nicht alleine oder?  

Momentan zocke ich Guild Wars 2. Hab ein Krieger Lv 80, ein Mesmer Lv 80 und ziehe Momentan im WvW ein Elementarmagier hoch. 
Nebenbei hab ich mir die Waffe Ewigkeit und 2 Blitz Schwerter gebaut und bin irgendwie so nach 18 Monaten fertig mit dem Spiel. 

Nun überlege ich ob es sich lohnt mit WoW anzufangen. Das Spiel + 3 Erweiterungen habe ich mir für 9€ gekauft. 1 Monat kostenlose Spielzeit war auch dabei. Ich fand es allerdings sehr kompliziert. Waren jetzt alle Erweiterungen drinne? Warum hab ich 2 Acc, warum soll ich mir das Spiel kaufen wenn ich es doch Instaliert habe.... 

Irgendwie weiß ich auch nicht so wirklich weiter. Wie schaut es denn mit Blizzard's Titan aus? Sollte das nicht mal das neue Word of Warcraft werden? 

Bitte helft mir  welches MMORPG lohnt es sich anzufangen? 

MfG Und danke im Voraus


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2014)

Dosenbier_94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einen MMORPG was auch in 3 Jahren noch mehrere Millionen Spieler hat und immer wieder von den Entwicklern erweitert wird.



Keiner weiss ob ein Spiel nach 3 Jahren noch weiterentwickelt wird und wie viele Spieler es hat.




> Nun überlege ich ob es sich lohnt mit WoW anzufangen. Das Spiel + 3 Erweiterungen habe ich mir für 9€ gekauft. 1 Monat kostenlose Spielzeit war auch dabei. Ich fand es allerdings sehr kompliziert. Waren jetzt alle Erweiterungen drinne? Warum hab ich 2 Acc, warum soll ich mir das Spiel kaufen wenn ich es doch Instaliert habe....


WoW hat immer noch viele Spieler ob sich das wirklich lohnt kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich seit es im Spiel nur noch um das Farmen von Items ging und die nächste Instanz zu schaffen, aufgehört habe weil es mir keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat.



> Irgendwie weiß ich auch nicht so wirklich weiter. Wie schaut es denn mit Blizzard's Titan aus? Sollte das nicht mal das neue Word of Warcraft werden?


Was titan angeht, da wird es wohl so schnell nichts draus werden, wurde auf frühestens 2016 verschoben.

-----

Welches MMO Genre willst du denn? 

Wieder Mittelalter? Oder doch lieber Sci-Fi?


----------



## Dosenbier_94 (11. August 2014)

Also mir gefällt das Mittelalter Thema schon am besten. Star Wars oder sowas könnte ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.

MfG


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2014)

Archeage ist in der Closed Beta ein Release Datum lass ich mal, ganz genaues kommt später.Es ist ein MMO in dem du dein Haus und Schiff bauen kannst sowie Pirat werden, fliegen geht auch.


----------



## Dosenbier_94 (11. August 2014)

Sieht lecker aus  danke für deine Antwort. 

MfG


----------



## _maxe (2. Oktober 2014)

Mal so am rande..
Dieses denken das ein Spiel mehrere Millionen spieler braucht um noch zu laufen ist etwas daneben.
Auch unter den Millionen kann es  regelmäßige updates geben, hängt natürlich am Herausgeber.


----------

